# Freeze Flour Before Vacuum Sealing?



## jrschrader

Recently we started vacuum sealing bags of flour to increase shelf life - this is just basic all-purpose flour. However I started seeing various blogs etc. online that talk about freezing flour before sealing it to get rid of any potential bugs that were in it at the store. My questions are two-fold. 1, how long to freeze it (and in the original packaging?) and 2, does it need to sit after freezing before you vacuum seal it? I don't want to allow time for more bugs but our thought is to put the flour in vacuum sealed jars after freezing and didn't know if it needed to sit to allow any moisture from freezing to evaporate.

Can anyone enlighten me a bit on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunn

I put it in gallon zip lock bags (About 1" thick) and freeze for 24 hours. I vacuum seal while frozen. I have never had moister when I was finished. Just how I do it.


----------



## Illini Warrior

freezing to kill bugs is nothing but an old BS wive's tale - it'll kill some but not all and won't effect the majority of larva at all - crops and processed foods experience months of sub zero winter cold - and nature protects them - if freezing killed bugs the entire north would be bug free .... 

if you dry canned using a 100cc 02 absorber instead of the less effective vac sealing you'd have nothing to worry about - the low 02 atmosphere kills off the bugs and inhibits the larva from hatching .... the professional food packers don't screw around freezing the tons & tons of food to be packed - they utilize modern technology ....


----------



## Slippy

We have frozen our flour before sealing for storage as well as simply sealed flour for storage. I cannot remember seeing bugs in my flour ever. We have various types of flour in our stores, wheat, rice, coconut, and corn flour, and we never see bugs. Maybe you should change who you buy your flour from?:vs_worry:


----------



## inceptor

I have never experienced bug in flour. BUT I have heard many stories so I freeze flour and cornmeal. It's usually in the freezer for at least 6 months, mostly because I forget. Then I use o2 absorbers and seal them in mylar.


----------

